# I'm back for a quick visit



## Jesus (Jun 1, 2020)

to all my old friends.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 1, 2020)

That was longer than three days, bro.


----------



## Null (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## HeyYou (Jun 1, 2020)

We knew you'd come crawling back.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 1, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1339491



Yeah thats me boss. I used an account for a little while under *jjabramsisdumb* just so you don't think I'm socking.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jun 1, 2020)

The second coming has been thoroughly underwhelming.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jun 1, 2020)

Welcome back, @Jesus! Kind of surprised nobody took the name, but nice to see you back.


----------



## Chicken Lo Mein (Jun 1, 2020)

Someone take Judah next


----------



## Revo (Jun 1, 2020)

Well we have @God, now @Jesus. 
This site has become a religious place.


----------



## Witthel (Jun 1, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> Well we have @God, now @Jesus.
> This site has become a religious place.


Now all we need is Buddha and Mohammad.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi Jesus, could you please make sure I win the lottery this week? I really need the money and I'll promise to give money to the poor.


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2020)

get off the internet, son


----------



## Old Fart (Jun 1, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> Well we have @God, now @Jesus.
> This site has become a religious place.



They're one and the same, socks by definition.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Jun 1, 2020)

Welcome! Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## TokiBun (Jun 1, 2020)

Alright @Jesus tell us do troons go to heaven or to hell?


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 6, 2020)

Prussian Blue said:


> Welcome! Have fun and stay safe!


It's an assembly of God's!


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh jesus


----------



## Jesus (Jun 9, 2020)

Wendy Carter said:


> Welcome back, @Jesus! Kind of surprised nobody took the name, but nice to see you back.



Thanks, I am too!


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 9, 2020)

@Jesus,

You're here to stay right? No dying then returning naked in a cave?


----------



## Jesus 2.0 (Jul 16, 2021)

Ayo, I'm back again for a visit.

Unfortunately I forgot the password and throwaway email I used for my Jesus account. So it's Jesus 2.0 now, unless a change can be arranged.

What have I missed?


----------

